# Hummer in Flight



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

It's a pic I took a couple of years ago but I never posted it here.

It's a fave so I thought I'd share


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Nice one.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Great shot. What is the green background?


----------



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> Great shot. What is the green background?


 It's a field of alfalpha out of focus .


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

What kind of camera/lens?


Dan


----------



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

Dedge said:


> What kind of camera/lens?
> 
> 
> Dan


Canon 40D
Canon EF 400 f/2.8 L


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

That's an awesome shot by the way. Do you take professional photos? I ask because if that is the lens I think it is, it cost more than my last car. Some day I'll spring for a nice 2.8 zoom lens... someday. ~sigh~


----------



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

Dedge said:


> That's an awesome shot by the way. Do you take professional photos? I ask because if that is the lens I think it is, it cost more than my last car. Some day I'll spring for a nice 2.8 zoom lens... someday. ~sigh~



It's the one your thinking of!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

$8,000 lens but the picture shows you got every penny's worth. 

Incredible shot!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

With camera equipment like that and probably more pictures like the one posted, shame on you for not having a album or any photos. Don't be shy about posting more of them.


----------

